# Omega 3 Fish Oil for bipolarI



## AlphaJohn (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone had any positive reactions from taking Omega 3 Fish Oil for bipolarI If so, what is a good dose, and what time should I take it

Thanks John


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

My psychiatrist told me i should take fish oil, my last visit. I'll have to ask her what dosage she recommends. Im bipolar as well.


----------



## vicebeauty (May 29, 2011)

You have the same condition of my cousin. In her case, she consult a doctor and ask for best medication that she can used/take. The doctor gave her an omega 3 fish oil supplement namely "Maxalife - MX OMEGA 3". And after few weeks, she's notice the big improvement in her condition.

Here's the image of the brand. since i can't access their website.


----------



## friendlykylie (Jul 28, 2011)

Keith said:


> My psychiatrist told me i should take fish oil, my last visit. I'll have to ask her what dosage she recommends. Im bipolar as well.


She recommended fish oil because it really helps with brain health particularly brain development especially for children. Maxalife is good. I've been taking caps from it. Just make sure you get pure, clean and quality caps.


----------



## danielaffa (Oct 29, 2011)

Have anyone tried Sage Omega 3 and might share?

Thank you, 
Dan


----------

